# opinions 2011 sl3 tarmac PRO vs 09 s works sl2



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking at these two a very slightly used '11 tarmac SL3 PRO and a new '09 SL2 s works
and to add to it there is a :10 SL3 Sworks for a little more.
not up to speed on these would the newer Pro be the choice over the older S works SL2 I am leaning that way.... any help very appreciated... looking at frames only have dura ace to put on it.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That's a tough one. Based on what I've read, I'd rank them in the order of 2010 SL3 SWorks, 2009 SL2 SWorks, then 2011 SL3 Pro but the gap between the last two is pretty small.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

When considering high end CF frames my opinion is to get the one with a warranty. At least weigh the risks before proceeding.


----------

